# Trivia 10/15



## luckytrim (Oct 15, 2019)

trivia 10/15
DID YOU KNOW...
Human babies are born without bony kneecaps. Newborns are born  with kneecaps
that are made of cartilage, which is soft. Later as they grow  and their bone
structure develops, ossification takes place and it turns  hard.


1. If I want to visit Bergen and Lillehammer, to what country  must I travel
?
2. The modern Decathlon for men includes ten events spread  over two days.
Which of these is NOT included?
  a. - 1500-Meter Run
  b. - Hammer Throw
  c. - Javelin
  d. - 110-Meter hurdles
3. Which of these are high in Carbohydrates ?
  a. - Squash
  b. - Turnips
  c. - Cauliflower
  d. - Beets
4. What's the largest city and capital of  Argentina?
5. What Car Company built the Belvedere ?
6. What's the nickname for the UCLA football team  ?
  a. - Storm
  b. - Yellowjackets
  c. - Tigers
  d. - Bruins
7. TV Theme Songs ;
"Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool and all shooting some  b-ball outside
of the school."
8. Google has developed multiple products, but, what web  browser will 
associate to the brand?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When Aaron Burr shot and killed Alexander Hamilton in a duel,  Burr was Vice
President at the time.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Norway
2. - b
3. - a
4. Buenos Aires
5. Plymouth
6. - d
7. The Fresh Prince Of BelAir
8. Chrome

TRUTH !!
He was the third vice president of the United States  (1801–1805), serving
during President Thomas Jefferson's first term. ... Burr shot  his political
rival Alexander Hamilton in a famous duel in 1804, the last  full year of his
single term as vice president.
When Aaron Burr shot Alexander Hamilton on July 11, 1804, the  scene must 
have been eerily familiar to the former Secretary of the  Treasury. After 
all, his son died in a similar setting just three years  earlier.


----------

